# Eaten Plants



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

If some of my plants have been eaten and only the stems are left, if i leave the stems in the gravel, will more leaves grown or is the plant going to die?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It depends on the individual plant and what was eaten but in most of the cases the plant dies.....


----------

